# 38 ways to guess your baby's sex.



## Mrs-N

i found this on https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/pregnancy/tri3/articles/0,,13_556780,00.html

are any of these true for you? 
i know im quite early in my pregnancy but here goes. 

It's a boy if:

You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy -FALSE-
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute -DONT KNOW-
You are carrying the extra weight out in front -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your belly looks like a basketball -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your areola have darkened considerably -YES-
You are carrying low -NOT SHOWING YET-
You are craving salty or sour foods -YES,BUT ALWAYS LIKE SAVOURY FOOD-
You are craving protein - meats and cheese -YES ONLY CHEESE,BUT I LOVE CHEESE ANYWAY- 
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy -YES- 
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy -HAVNT TAKEN ANY NOTICE-
Your hands are very dry -YES,TODAY ANYWAY-
Your pillow faces north when you sleep -NOT SURE-
Dad-to-be is gaining weight too -YES HE HAS PUT ON SOME WEIGHT-
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever -NO,WELL I DONT FEEL IT-
Your urine is a bright yellow in colour -YES-
Your nose is spreading -WHAT DOES THAT MEAN-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles -HAVNT TRIED IT-
You are having headaches - YES-
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even -OH I DONT KNOW IM NOT GOOD AT MATHS.-

It's a girl if:

You had morning sickness early in pregnancy -YES-
Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute -NOT SURE-
You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your left breast is larger than your right breast -YES,BUT IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN-
Your hair gets red highlights -NO,NOT REALLY-
You are carrying high -NOT SHOWING YET-
Your belly looks like a watermelon -NOT SHOWING YET-
You crave sweets -NO-
You crave fruit -NO-
You crave orange juice -NO-
You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy -YES-
You are moodier than usual during pregnancy -IM ALWAYS MOODY,EVEN BEFORE PREGNANY-
Your face breaks out more than usual -YES-
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread -NEVER DO ANYWAY-
Your breasts have really blossomed! -HAVNT SEEN A CHANGE-
Your pillow faces south when you sleep -DONT KNOW-
Your urine is a dull yellow in colour -NO-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side -HAVNT TRIED IT-
If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - DONT KNOW,IM RUBBISH AT MATHS.-



I TRYED A GENDER GUESSER ON THE BOUNTY WEBSITE AND IT SAYS IM HAVING A GIRL. 
WHO KNOWS!


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I had most yes responses to the boy section and I had a girl.. So I say it's all a load of crap LOL


----------



## zblacasse

It's a boy if:

You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy - does extreme nausea count?
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute - no
You are carrying the extra weight out in front - yes
Your belly looks like a basketball - more like a football sitting vertically
Your areola have darkened considerably - yes
You are carrying low - yes
You are craving salty or sour foods - I'm craving food in general, sweet, salty, sugary, give me anything!
You are craving protein - meats and cheese - from time to time
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy - no
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy - no
Your hands are very dry - yes, but it is winter and my skin always is more dry this time of year
Your pillow faces north when you sleep - no
Dad-to-be is gaining weight too - no
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever - I wish!! I've never had this many pimples in my life
Your urine is a bright yellow in colour - no
Your nose is spreading - no
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles - no
You are having headaches - about 1/month
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even - no

It's a girl if:

You had morning sickness early in pregnancy - nausea
Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute - yes
You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear - my hips, but not my rear...yet
Your left breast is larger than your right breast - no
Your hair gets red highlights - only if I dye it
You are carrying high - no
Your belly looks like a watermelon - yes, or a football, what ever you prefer to call it
You crave sweets - yes
You crave fruit - yes
You crave orange juice - no
You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy - definite YES
You are moodier than usual during pregnancy - yah, i guess you could say that
Your face breaks out more than usual - YES
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread - no, like I said before "FEED ME"
Your breasts have really blossomed! - yes, my husband is very happy
Your pillow faces south when you sleep - yes
Your urine is a dull yellow in colour - yes
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side - yes
If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - yes

Well, I think over all it looks like I'm having a girl! I will know for sure in 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Mrs-N

turbo_mom said:


> Well I had most yes responses to the boy section and I had a girl.. So I say it's all a load of crap LOL

yes i guess it is a load of crap but its fun to see if its right, or not if the case may be. 
i guess ive got a 50/50 chance of getting one of the other. 

i hope your little girl is getting better. x x


----------



## luckyme225

I'm having a boy but the survey would suggest girl all the way. Defiantly a load of crap as Turbomom put it!


----------



## Tilly

I had mixed symptoms from both lists, so I think it's just rubbish.


----------



## turbo_mom

They are fun to do but I feel they give a false sense of hope for some people... It's like playing mind games... I read alot of the midwives tales and although it was fun I never went by it.


----------



## Madwolf3

It's a boy if:

You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy -FALSE-
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute -FALSE-
You are carrying the extra weight out in front -TRUE-
Your belly looks like a basketball -FALSE-
Your areola have darkened considerably -TRUE-
You are carrying low -TRUE-
You are craving salty or sour foods -TRUE-
You are craving protein - meats and cheese -FALSE- 
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy -TRUE- 
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy -TRUE-
Your hands are very dry -TRUE-
Your pillow faces north when you sleep -FALSE-
Dad-to-be is gaining weight too -TRUE-
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever -FALSE-
Your urine is a bright yellow in colour -TRUE-
Your nose is spreading -Not sure yet-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles -TRUE-
You are having headaches -TRUE-
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even -TRUE-

It's a girl if:

You had morning sickness early in pregnancy -TRUE-
Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute -TRUE-
You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear -FALSE-
Your left breast is larger than your right breast -FALSE-
Your hair gets red highlights -Died hair, can't tell-
You are carrying high -FALSE-
Your belly looks like a watermelon -FALSE-
You crave sweets -FALSE-
You crave fruit -TRUE-
You crave orange juice -TRUE-
You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy -TRUE-
You are moodier than usual during pregnancy -FALSE-
Your face breaks out more than usual -FALSE-
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread -FALSE-
Your breasts have really blossomed! -TRUE-
Your pillow faces south when you sleep -FALSE-
Your urine is a dull yellow in colour -FALSE-
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side -FALSE-
If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd-FALSE-

*Apparently it's a boy! LOL! That was cute! I love the wives tales, they're fun!*


----------



## anita665

It's a boy if:

You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy - I had sickness
Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute - Don't know
You are carrying the extra weight out in front - yes
Your belly looks like a basketball - not really
Your areola have darkened considerably - yes
You are carrying low - my bump is in the middle
You are craving salty or sour foods - no which is unsual because I love savoury foods normally.
You are craving protein - meats and cheese - I live on cheese toasties & deli meats
Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy - no my feet are always cold.
The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy - no
Your hands are very dry - yes sometimes
Your pillow faces north when you sleep - ??
Dad-to-be is gaining weight too - I believe he is.
Pregnancy has you looking better than ever - Different but not better or worse.
Your urine is a bright yellow in colour - sometimes
Your nose is spreading - ??
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles - Not tried it.
You are having headaches - did have but not recently.
You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even - yes.

It's a girl if:

You had morning sickness early in pregnancy - I did
Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute - Don't know
You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear - No, it's all up front.
Your left breast is larger than your right breast - yes very slightly.
Your hair gets red highlights - nope.
You are carrying high - In the middle.
Your belly looks like a watermelon - quite I guess.
You crave sweets - yes
You crave fruit - yes
You crave orange juice - sometimes
You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy - not better or worse, just pregnant.
You are moodier than usual during pregnancy - no, I'm much less moody than usual.
Your face breaks out more than usual - Not really.
You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread - no
Your breasts have really blossomed! - Well they've got bigger & covered in stretch marks.
Your pillow faces south when you sleep - ??
Your urine is a dull yellow in colour - Sometimes but not very often.
If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side - Not tried.
If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - No.

I know I'm having a boy.


----------



## leeanne

I found these wives tale to be quite wrong with my first two pregnancies :) But it is fun.

Most times, your instinct on the gender will be what is correct :)


----------



## Linzi

Most of my responses were for a girl :) we'll find out soon!

xxx


----------

